# Driving pics?



## MRVivekB (Jun 21, 2014)

What does your dog do while you drive?

Mine likes putting his head on my arm when i stop at lights. I have to drive the next 1/4 mile with only my left arm so I can keep tensing/relaxing my right forearm to get him to move his head.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

There's a lot of this.... 














But mostly, Toby goes in the backseat, on the floor, and sleeps under the RFing infant car seat until we reach our destination.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Depending on the length of the drive Luna will either sit up and look out the windows or lay down. (in the backseat)


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

roxie stands on the middle console between the driver's seat and passenger's seat and leans against me while watching out the windshield. also tries to shove her way into my lap and sometimes succeeds if we're on a long straight road that i know well... lol i try not to let her do it too much though because it's not the safest thing. if i leave her when i go somewhere she goes and lays down under the back windshield.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

As Dagwall can confirm, Kabota likes to stand with his front legs on the divider between the driver and passenger seats, or, if I've made him stop that due to safety concerns, he'll sit in the foot well of the back seat and put his head on the divider.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Mia likes to sit on the head rest. So that's why she's generally kenneled.


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

Our 17-hour drive/move from OH to FL was mostly this:


GypsyMoving2 by grinningd0g, on Flickr


20140427_111827 by grinningd0g, on Flickr

With some of this, too:


20140428_115129 by grinningd0g, on Flickr


20140428_121146 by grinningd0g, on Flickr

When it's just Gyp and I for short trips, she rides up front and makes derpy faces at me from the passenger seat. 


GypsyCar by grinningd0g, on Flickr


----------



## MRVivekB (Jun 21, 2014)

Kirsten&Gypsy said:


> Our 17-hour drive/move from OH to FL was mostly this:
> 
> 20140428_115129 by grinningd0g, on Flickr
> When it's just Gyp and I for short trips, she rides up front and makes derpy faces at me from the passenger seat.
> ...


thats my favorite 

at least he doesn't rest on my shoulder *while* driving, but derpy faces kill me. Well, not as much as the "why you no love me and let me have your diet coke?" face.


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

Laurelin said:


> Mia likes to sit on the head rest. So that's why she's generally kenneled.


Do you have pictures?


----------



## JTurner (May 19, 2013)

Mac is busy taking the perfect selfie!


----------



## Na-Tasha (Aug 13, 2014)

I have an adorable set of photos of my dog and rabbit in the back seat of my car when we went on a trip to my parents place. Tasha had her nose right up against the rabbit cage and my rabbit was lying down so his nose was near hers, so so cute! Unfortunately I don't have them available on this computer. 

Tasha likes to tell me how to drive, so she's usually poking her face out at me from the back seat and grumbling in my ear about how slow I drive. Bonus points for drooling on me or dripping water if we just finished our beach walk.



























and refilling on drool fuel:


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

If Meeko could have it his way, he would sit on my lap while I'm driving lol. Obviously that's not safe so I don't let him.

He will sit on my lap if we are going short distances, and if my boyfriend is driving.

He loves car rides!


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

In my car there are two options: you ride in the hatch, or you lay down on the back seat. 










Long drives I put the back down and give him more space. 










And some special ones get the front seat.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Luna driving pics!


----------



## mcdavis (May 1, 2012)

If it was just Hamish and I he usually slept on the passenger seat with his chin resting on the cup holders.
If I was a passenger he often slept on my lap, or curled up on the back seat. He was a total angel when it came to travelling, except for one day when he decided to re-arrange the front seat belt and got totally tangled up in it.
Henry on the other hand is an absolute nightmare - the only time we ever tried him on the passenger seat by himself he caused an accident (fortunately just the car was damaged but it was $$$).


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Soon.


----------



## deenamathew (Sep 26, 2014)

Just it see outside of the window and bark at the other when it sees the other dogs.


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

Amaryllis said:


> Soon.


Hahaha, very true.


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

Front Seat: Luke sits in my lap as I hold onto his harness. He likes to look outside the window, window shield, or lay down in my lap. 

Back Seat: He's hooked up to a seat belt, but still comes on my lap or lays down on the backseat, not on my lap. 

I'm still learning to put up pictures, but if you can picture a Coton doing those, you're good to go.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

Kris still travels in her crate in the back of my Van. The little dogs either sleep on the passenger seat or Remmy sits up with his front feet on the arm rest and looks out the window. He loves putting his head out the window but I only let him when we are off the main road and driving slowly. When I had the solid crate for Kris (not the wire one I use now) Remmy used to like to sit on the top of the crate which was a little dangerous if I had to stop suddenly so will probably just stay with the wire crate from now on.


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

Like this 








That's how all of them ride except tank. He is kenneled or tied down. He barks/whines during the whole trip and sometimes tries to commit Suicide and jump out the dang window. If we're going on long trips(interstate) they are seat belted in. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

